# Hi from the obvious!



## NYC Composer (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi everyone, Larry here from, well...you probably guessed :D . I've been doing music for commercials for 25 years, practically all styles imaginable. I'm a Mac guy, using Cubase mostly.

Up til recently, I didn't know about this forum, glad I found it! I got bounced out of the Northern Sounds forum, which seems to be a most inhospitable and capriciously run place...more on that later...anyway, hi!


----------



## José Herring (Jul 26, 2008)

Welcome Larry,

The last thing NS wants is a professional composer with an opinion.

Welcome to the land of the banned. I'm glad you made it here. Enjoy your freedom!


----------



## Reegs (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey NYC,

Sorry to hear about the NS ban. I know the action hurts no matter where its coming from. There's a nice dynamic and great community here though. Welcome to VI!

Reegs


----------



## Niah (Jul 27, 2008)

Glad you could find us my refugee friend.


----------



## sevaels (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey Larry,

Welcome! I do some commercial work as well sorta close to you :mrgreen: 

Glad to have you here!

Sev


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks all, looks to be a nice group!

yeah, that opinion thing. I am VERY rarely rude, and wasn't in this case, but I made mention of some of the commercial aspects of the place, and politely disagreed with the 'conform or be banned' philosophy. That did it...

anyway, thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## alanb (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya neighbor!!

— Alan (NYC Attorney-&-Composer)


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 28, 2008)

And just what are YOU doing here, huh?


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 28, 2008)

alanb @ Tue Jul 29 said:


> NYC Attorney-&-Composer



Hey - isn't that a conflict of interest?


----------



## alanb (Jul 28, 2008)

RiffWraith @ Mon Jul 28 said:


> And just what are YOU doing here, huh?



Erm... makin' music and bein' friendly... lamenting the demise of my favorite sample platform... what are ANY of us doing here, really...???


----------



## alanb (Jul 28, 2008)

RiffWraith @ Mon Jul 28 said:


> alanb @ Tue Jul 29 said:
> 
> 
> > NYC Attorney-&-Composer
> ...



How _*do*_ you reckon?


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Riff.....thanks for turning me on to this place!

Hi Alan...what sort of music do you do here, in the Apple?


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 31, 2008)

NYC Composer @ Sun Jul 27 said:


> Hi everyone, Larry here from, well...you probably guessed :D . I've been doing music for commercials for 25 years, practically all styles imaginable. I'm a Mac guy, using Cubase mostly.
> 
> Up til recently, I didn't know about this forum, glad I found it! I got bounced out of the Northern Sounds forum, which seems to be a most inhospitable and capriciously run place...more on that later...anyway, hi!



Hey Larry,

good to see another Cubase Maccie around here 
To be honest I followed your post in NS ... was just a matter of time o-[][]-o


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 31, 2008)

Hiya Way....yeah, I knew it when I did it. I just didn't care at that point. :? 

Did you notice that I was never impolite or rude?


----------



## Waywyn (Aug 1, 2008)

NYC Composer @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> Hiya Way....yeah, I knew it when I did it. I just didn't care at that point. :?
> 
> Did you notice that I was never impolite or rude?



No, rudeness  ... but I have to admit that posting PMs openly on the forum might not be liked by especially moderators 
However, I think too that they should state on the forum somewhere that this is not a freedom to speech forum in terms of "all" libs ... or to put it better having a open opinion about the developers which are hosting on NS.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 1, 2008)

Way..thanks for the feedback! I think it's mostly fair, but two caveats..first,I didn't post the PM, I quoted from it  and second, I think the parts I quoted were mostly general policy statements that had been used many times before, verbatim.

I have NO desire to become a forum politician, but 'there will be no discussion'...well. I took issue with that. You may have noticed :mrgreen:


----------



## alanb (Aug 19, 2008)

NYC Composer @ Thu Jul 31 said:


> Hi Alan...what sort of music do you do here, in the Apple?



Post-Bop jazz... Drifting ambient... Bhangra-inflected electronica... East-meets-West-meets-Middle-East-meets-Far-East cross-pollinations... Neoclassical solo piano... Orchestral... Crushing technical death metal... Early industrial... ’70s-influenced Progressive/Space Rock, _&c._

How about you, NYCC?


----------

